# Is this more an Iraqi Culture thing, or an Islam thing?



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

Is this more an Iraqi Culture thing, or an Islam thing?

Iraqi Gays Tortured, Killed, Group Says
By KIM GAMEL, AP
posted: 6 HOURS 34 MINUTES AGO
Human Rights Watch Says Iraqi Gays Tortured, Killed

BAGHDAD (Aug. 17) -- Militiamen are torturing and killing gay Iraqi men with impunity in a systematic campaign that has spread from Baghdad to several other cities, a prominent human rights group said in a report.

Human Rights Watch called on the Iraqi government to act urgently to stop the abuses, warning that so-called social cleansing poses a new threat to security even as other violence recedes.

---



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

Not so Quick to run Static for Islam on this one, eh?... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

Goodness, the Douchebags who were so Quick to Excuse Islam in the Case of a Father Recently just seem to have their Tongue's Ass right now, don't they?...





peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd say this has more to do with Islam.  

Fundies hate the gays.


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats!   

It only took you 24 days to find an example of disgusting, irrational behavior performed by people who are _guaranteed_ to be muslim, after your Liberian rape megafail!

   Awesome work, mal!


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Fundies hate the gays.


 

You're damn right they do!






So does God.


----------



## del (Aug 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Goodness, the Douchebags who were so Quick to Excuse Islam in the Case of a Father Recently just seem to have their Tongue's Ass right now, don't they?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, since islam had nothing to do with the *Case of a Father Recently*, maybe there's *nothing to say*.

 you should consider adopting that as part of your lifestyle.

and what the fuck is a "Tongue's Ass", you jibbering donkey? 

and why would somebody have it?

fuckchop


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Aug 17, 2009)

Kinda like asking the question... Bombing abortion clinics and killing doctors: an american thing or a christian thing?



> The campaign has been largely blamed on Shiite extremists who have long targeted behavior deemed un-Islamic, beating and even killing women for not wearing veils and bombing liquor stores.



But yeah, I would bet money on this being a sect of Islam in the margins. The same antiwestern crowd that has been fighting the american presence in Iraq since 2003. 



> Patricia Butenis wrote..."suggest the killings are the work of militias who believe homosexuality is a form of Western deviance that cannot be tolerated."



Found that interesting as well.


----------



## veritas (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd have to say this is an Islam thing......sadly.


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Congrats!
> 
> It only took you 24 days to find an example of disgusting, irrational behavior performed by people who are _guaranteed_ to be muslim, after your Liberian rape megafail!
> 
> Awesome work, mal!



Um... I can find you some Daily... It's a Standard in Islam in the ME... Did you not Understand that Fact?...

They Kill Homosexuals.

I Know I addressed it in the other Thread.

Was this the only Response you could come up with after Evading this Thread?...

Weak.



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Fundies hate the gays.
> ...



More Excusing Islam's Murder of Homosexuals... Good for you, xtxotoixoi! 

You make Allah Proud!



peace...


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 17, 2009)

Was Harvey Milk killed by Muslims? Ditto Matt Shepard?


----------



## del (Aug 17, 2009)

veritas said:


> I'd have to say this is an Islam thing......sadly.



i think artie nailed it when he said it was a fundie thing.


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Goodness, the Douchebags who were so Quick to Excuse Islam in the Case of a Father Recently just seem to have their Tongue's Ass right now, don't they?...
> ...



You Anger and Confuse Easliy... I have Noticed that about you.



peace...


----------



## del (Aug 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



you have the situational awareness of a toadstool.

good luck with that.


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

Bill O'Olberman said:


> Kinda like asking the question... Bombing abortion clinics and killing doctors: an american thing or a christian thing?
> .



Well, there is no American Christian Church or Leader that Advocates for that, nor is it the Law of this Country...

By Contrast, those Islamic Countries in the ME that Execute Homosexuals as a Matter of Law, very much so ARE.

The Law and the Church in Iran both Justify Executing Homosexuals for Homosexuality.

You can NOT say that about the Christian Church or the Western First World.

Have a Nice Fucking Day.



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I Enjoy being in your Head... There is plenty of room for me to Mark my Territory.

Carry on, Sally.



peace...


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Have a Nice Fucking Day.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Do you think gays should be allowed to marry?


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Was Harvey Milk killed by Muslims? Ditto Matt Shepard?



As has already been Addressed in this Thread...

Harvey Milk was not Sentenced to Death by a Christian American Government, nor was Matthew Sheppard.

At least Milk was Killed because he was a Homosexual, as for the "Gay Rage" Defense that came after the Fact...

Not so much with Sheppard.

Either way, you can't Compare Individuals to Ilsamic Law Ruled ME Countries like Iran.

Try again.

Allah is Rooting for you while Homosexuals Die as you Try and Try to Find Excuses for the Islamists!

This is Classic!



peace...


----------



## del (Aug 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



as long as you're in there, would you mind swabbing it out? 


i'll be up on deck.


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Have a Nice Fucking Day.
> ...



Nope... But I Support Civil Unions for them and not Laws making their Deviancy or ANY Deviancy Amongst Consenting Adults a Crime as it was not that long ago.

But they weren't Executed for it, even then.

In Islamic Nations they are FUCKING KILLED FOR IT!... TODAY!

Why the Fuck do you People so Obsessively Excuse the Brutality of that Religion and it's Governments that it Controls?...

I Hope the Fuck to God that those of you who are, are Middle Eastern Islamists getting Paid to do this...

If you are Americans, then you Hate Homosexuals MORE than Phelps.

Think about that as you Continue to Run Static for this Animalistic Behavior in by Islam.



peace...


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Was Harvey Milk killed by Muslims? Ditto Matt Shepard?
> ...



From your link:
"The campaign has been largely blamed on Shiite extremists who have long targeted behavior deemed un-Islamic, beating and even killing women for not wearing veils and bombing liquor stores."

Hardly govt sanctioned. Try again..

..and where have I said I was defending anybody?


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I was Speaking to Iran... We control Iraq, you Fucking Hammerhead...

And those Parts and People we don't Control, do what Iran does, as this Story Illustrates.

Are you Denying that Islamic Nations such as Iran Execute Homosexuals for Homosexuality?... Stone Women for Accusations of Infidelity?...

As a Matter of State and Islamic Law?...

Please, tell me you are that Fucked up!



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

I am Curious as Shit as to how long these Fuckstains can Run Static for the Brutality of Islam...

It's Fucking Mindblowing the levels they will Sink to Excuse and Deflect for this Animalistic Behavior that IS THE FUCKING LAW IN COUNTRIES LIKE IRAN!

How can you guys not just Concede that Fact instead of Attempting to Deflect away from it with anything and everything you can?...

Is it Cowardice in the Face of the Islamist, or Sympathy to their Tyranny?...

The only other Option is Blind Ignorance and Regurgitating Canned Responses from Guilty White Liberals who Feel they are only Brutal to their own Homosexual Population because we are so Favorable to the Zionists...



peace...


----------



## del (Aug 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> I am Curious as Shit as to how long these Fuckstains can Run Static for the Brutality of Islam...
> 
> It's Fucking Mindblowing the levels they will Sink to Excuse and Deflect for this Animalistic Behavior that IS THE FUCKING LAW IN COUNTRIES LIKE IRAN!
> 
> ...



you should consider reading the responses instead of taking counsel of the voices in your head.


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Was Harvey Milk killed by Muslims? Ditto Matt Shepard?



I am going back to this...

You Honestly don't Understand the Distinction between Iran's Islamic Run Country and others like it Executing Homosexuals for being Homosexuals and the Supposed Actions of Individuals in ANY Country?...

Please, DG, Answer that for me and try to do it with some Coherent Thought.



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > I am Curious as Shit as to how long these Fuckstains can Run Static for the Brutality of Islam...
> ...



Read and Responded to each... But please, keep Trolling, del... It lets me Know you Care... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 17, 2009)

I will let you all play with what's here... I'm crashin'.

Check back in the AM.



peace...


----------



## del (Aug 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



and we're back to the voices in your head

ignore them


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


 
How did my post EXCUSE ISLAM'S MURDER OF HOMOSEXUALS?

Sorry mal, but this post and this thread is yet another


----------



## rdean (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder how this is news?  It was only a matter of time.  Bush and the Republicans supported the creation of a constitutional theocracy in Iraq.  it's in their constitution.  Article II: All laws based on Islam.

What is Ironic are the American Christians who don't understand the Iraqis also kill Christians.  Last month, 7 churches were bombed and 6 the month before.  Remember when they voted with the "purple finger"?  Oh, they gave us the finger all right.  

The Christian population is half of what it was under Saddam and contrary to the lies that they were "tortured" under Saddam, they weren't "tortured" until after we destroyed their country.  

The largest single group supporting Bush were the American Evangelicals, which still support him today.  Since they came to power in this country, everything has gone to shit.

Look at the ones on this post saying "Good" and "God hates fags".  Well if God hates them so much, why did he make them so smart and good looking and talented and so incredibly enticing to the evangelicals.  And look what "God" did to the evangelicals.  He made them fat and stupid and untalented.  All you have to do is listen to that awful Christian musick.  It sucks.  The only thing they are good at is breeding.  Ask Sarah Palin.  Oink!


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Is this more an Iraqi Culture thing, or an Islam thing?



I'm so glad Americans died to free these people.  Aren't you?


----------



## mal (Aug 18, 2009)

rdean said:


> I wonder how this is news?  It was only a matter of time.  Bush and the Republicans supported the creation of a constitutional theocracy in Iraq.  it's in their constitution.  Article II: All laws based on Islam.



Ruh-roh... Somebody quoted the Story which is by a Sympathetic Liberal Journalist, and what you are saying seems to Negate that Person's point, which was to say that this not a Product of Iraq Proper or it's Laws, instead it is a Product of Indivual Iraqi's that are Comparible to Phelps...

I Guess we Know better, don't we.

Islam does this.



peace...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 18, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Goodness, the Douchebags who were so Quick to Excuse Islam in the Case of a Father Recently just seem to have their Tongue's Ass right now, don't they?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a pathetic troll you are. had to jump-start your stupid thread and now you did it again in the Iran forum. 

you are worfress.


----------



## mal (Aug 18, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Goodness, the Douchebags who were so Quick to Excuse Islam in the Case of a Father Recently just seem to have their Tongue's Ass right now, don't they?...
> ...



Don't Worry... Islam won't come get you.



peace...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 20, 2009)

del said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Goodness, the Douchebags who were so Quick to Excuse Islam in the Case of a Father Recently just seem to have their Tongue's Ass right now, don't they?...
> ...



All things Considered, I don't Think you Want to know.


----------



## mal (Aug 20, 2009)

bodecea said:


> All things Considered, I don't Think you Want to know.










peace...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 20, 2009)

bodecea said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...




LOL...I win...pay up, guys.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 20, 2009)

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




And Gals....you Know who you Are.


----------



## mal (Aug 20, 2009)

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...











peace...


----------

